# New addition to my family



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

After 4 hours total labor, my wife gave birth to our second son. It took only 14 minutes of hard labor, and he was born 50 minutes after we arrived at the hospital. Very fast. He was born at 8:21, March 22nd and weighed 8 lbs, 13 oz. We named him Kaiden Drake and both he and my wife are doing great. We are already home, we were discharged just before noon today.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz Daniel!!!!
He's a cutie!!
Cheers!!!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats Daniel!

I tired yelling this, but it lowercased my words


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Congrats Daniel. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats Daniel. Nothing more beautiful. All the best to him and your whole family.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

awww, very very adorable, congratulations! Its great that you posted pictures and sharing with all of us.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Congrat Daniel. Almost as good looking as dad already


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations, Daniel! A gorgeous, healthy-looking little guy. And big! 

Welcome, Kaiden Drake!


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Huge congrats to you!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone. He is doing great, eating like crazy. And my wife is also doing really good.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations Daniel .. . Gee .... your wife does all the hard labour and you get the credits  .. A big congratulations to her on a job well done..


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad to hear everything went smoothly. I already showed the pics to my wife.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

congratulations!!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

GREAT news, Daniel!!! All the very, very best (and remember to try to get some sleep every now and then )

Shelley


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats Daniel! Glad everything went fine. As its your second, should be a breeze!  It's only when the kids outnumber the parents that it becomes a bit of a challenge! LOL.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

congrats man!!! you only had 1 child when we last met. now you have 2. so blessed to have another one.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I'd like to take credit, but my wife is amazing. No drugs either time she delivered since the baby came too quickly. And yes, I feel very blessed.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

congrats Daniel..


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Soo cute! Great news! Congratulations!! And it is great that you seem to be adjusting to the new way of living pretty fast! Good job!


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

congratulations!!!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

congrats on the new addition, Daniel!


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

He is so beautiful!! congrats to you and your wife!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys. The adjustment hasn't been too bad so far. I am sure there will be tougher times. But so far its going alright.


----------

